# Lean hot and clean



## Blooming Lotus (May 29, 2007)

well not yett ( lol ), but stay tuned . this could be the slowwest hot ass recovery + regime ever...
and if it never gets there.. well I guess I'll just cry about it.

bracing myself. Wish me luck,.

Blooming tianshi lotus.

current weight 45.5 kgs 
height 169 cm
fml
goal -lower bf and tackle a size up- increase fitness =  muscular aaand cardio endurance. regain and increase pound for pound strength ( from good 5-6-10-20 x 1- 1.5 - 2-3 sets of varied pushups and hanging leg raises with 80 ish kg of little brother on me -DL 100 ish kgs at 41-3 kgs all fucking daay for up to 9-12 hr shifts at work before I literally near died of burnout and overkill @ 11-12 weeks in on no breaks most days ..long story don't ask.. bastard company .. slacko colleagues)/ hypertrophy /.. make asshole ex- BF cry .. regain supermodel status.. kidding.. .  kind of.

It'll be a slow start.. bare with me. feed back appreciated.
diet -tba.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 30, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> bare with me.



Now _there's_ an offer you don't get everyday.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 30, 2007)

yeah. tell me about it. I actually decided that I don't want to make my ex cry at all (even iff  it was because and during sex that was just so dammed good he was overcome with emotion he couldn't hold it in ) if anyone caught that and wondered and to be honest I would probably be pretty sad if I really thought he was crying about anything to do with me.. it was hard enough as it is I guess.
Anyway. If I find myself thinking like that It 's probably a good time to just take a bit of a step back and go about things a little more quietly.
So together with that there are so many other good journals here at the moment, and that I'm on -line for long enough these days as it is, I think I'm just going to not go ahead with the thread.

Atm It's only between 2-3 hrs a day anyway and it really is nothing overly fabulous.


Thanks anyway.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## kinkery (May 30, 2007)

nice journal. goodluck with your goals   .


----------

